# NE Spring Playdate



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

NE Spring Playdate

Me & Missy would like to invite all New England forum members and anyone else to a Spring Playdate. We are planning to get together either the end of May or beginning of June, what ever works best for all. We will hold this playdate at my house for anyone interested I live north of Boston and 10 min. from NH, feel free to PM me if you would like more details on location.

I know we have gotten several new MA forum members out there, we would love to meet you and your fur kids, come join in on the fun.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I would LOVE LOVE to come but you know the whole long distance thing sort of puts a damper on things!!!!!!! Oh well!!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Megan you could just hop on a lane: and come on out, I bet Jillee & Betzie would love it.


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

I am on Cape Cod but if possible we would love to come. Is there a minimum dog age? Right now Suzy is terrified of other dogs including most of those in her puppy K class.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, if I can convince DH to take a day off, maybe we can do a long weekend.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ginny how old is Suzy? I think as long as she has all her shots she should be fine, I also have an x-pen you could use if she needs some alone time. We go to the cape all the time, I am about 1hr and 20 min from the bridge if that helps. We would love to meet you.

Michele we would love to see you, DH and the kids, we were considering Memorial Day weekend but was afraid others may be traveling, talk to DH and let us know.


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

If you come to the Cape I would love to meet you! Do you vacation here?

Suzy is 14 weeks tomorrow. She is up to date on her shots and will have one more round (rabies I think?) in a couple of weeks. She would be fine if she can relax with other dogs. 

I am exposing her to other dogs and people through daily walks and chats (it is unbelievable how many people stop their cars to ask what kind of dog she is, even men which totally surprised me). Several people have written down the name of her breeder and I have supplied the address for Hav Rescue to anyone who has expressed an interest.


----------



## Fenway (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey Leeann,
We would be interested if you get together in early June. My son is getting married over Memorial Day w/e, so we are pretty tied up in late May. Also thanks for the warm welcome to the forum.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I think I would win the prize for the farthest traveler...what would be my prize....a free plane ticket!!!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Or I could just wait and come back with you all when you come here. I will run that one by Gary tonight!!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ginny the cape is so close we just go down for a day or the weekend several times a year, I love the cape and wish I could convince my husband to move lol.

Welcome Judy, we would love to meet you & Beckett, where are you located in MA?

Would May 31st work for everyone? I forgot I have an event on June 8th that I may be helping with the agility ring. You guys should all come out for that as well and play in the agility ring. It is in Lincoln, MA on June 8th all the money raised goes to help homeless dogs. Here is the website: http://saveadog.org/paws2008.asp

Megan you know you are always welcome in my home anytime, hopefully next year you and Gary will come up this way with the fur kids.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I wish we could make it in May or June, but count me in for July. I am still working on my exact dates, but probably the 20th to the 26th or so. I am really excited to travel with Brady to the Cape! Make sure to post pictures from this playdate!!


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

Could these photos of all these pups be any cuter? I love the variety in coloring.

I will check about May 31. I think my daughter is coming to visit around the weekend of June 8.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Megan- I think some of us on the west coast could beat you for distance  Could you imagine my DH's face when I said hey, taking the girls for a play date, btw, it is in MA!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Leeann, would love to come but dont think my guys could handle such a long car ride!! And that weekend is Sr. prom, then I have graduation. I am sure you guys will have a blast!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi it's me! for some reason this did not come up as a new post!!! Ginny-- you should come-- the cape is close and it will be good socialization--- and besides, the dogs won't get close to your furbaby as Leeann and I will be fighting over who gets to pet the baby Hav...

Judy, it would be great to meet you and Beckett (cute name) 

Michele, you could visit your relatives in Waltham. it would be so cool to see you.


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

I hope to attend. I really do want Suzy to not be terrified of other dogs. 

I took her to my office this morning and I thought she went nuts barking at the people in the office. The only person she did not bark at is the company owner. She has begun to bark at everyone. Hope this is a stage and not an indication of her personality. Her parents were very mellow each time I went over to visit.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ginny is she getting attention when she barks? Meaning do you pick her up to quite her down?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leeann, I would so LOVE to go to the play date. If you do another one later, I will totally try to make it. May 31st I will still be in Europe so I won't be able to come. :Cry: If you change the date or do it again, I'm sure Spencer would love to go to the Cape for a weekend. He's been begging me to take more weekend trips outside of the city, so I know he'd be up for it.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Just wanted to check in and see is May 31st does work for everyone?


----------



## Fenway (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi Leeann,
The date is fine, but unfortunately I was so excited about a playdate, I didn't even think about the fact that all of his shots won't be done by then. He will have had the first two sets, but not the 16 week booster, unless I can convince the vet to give it a few days early. SOO sad. I might have to wait till he is older. 

We live in Billerica, MA. Where are you located?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Judy you are the next town over from me, I am in Lowell on the Chelmsford line.
When did he have his second shot? I would so love to have you come and you are so close.


----------



## Fenway (Mar 22, 2008)

How funny is that! My vet also says that there are other hav owners in Billerica, but I haven't met up with them yet. Beckett will have his second set of shots at 13 weeks which will be May 10th, so now that I am looking at the dates, his last one would not be until June 7th, so it may be too late for this playdate. I am not too worried about him being too small, since he has to stand up to his 50lb brother all the time. It is great to know that there is a hav forum family so close by! I work as a first grade teacher in Chelmsford. My school is the famous one they are closing due to the override failing


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Judy I am so sorry about your school, the Westlands is actually right down the street from my house. It is a very sad situation.


So you are doing Becketts shots every 4 weeks then, I think I did mine every 3 weeks but he will still need his rabies shot. Hmmm I wonder if you did get the last booster early and we keep him up on the deck if it would be ok. Let me ask a few people and get some opinions.


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

May 31 looks good to me. And yes, I would guess I am actually picking her up when she barks. I better get my act together and watch my rewarding behaviors!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

puppies!!! yeah Leeann, we're going to have puppies to play with!!!! 

Judy, you may want to ask your vet if it would be OK to have a playdate with a handful of dogs that are all up to date with all their shots!!! I know my Vet encouraged me to get Jasper (who was timid) to meet as many dogs as many dogs as possible even though he hadn't had all his shots. She just said make sure the other dogs are up to date. I would love to meet you and Beckett.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I know that most puppy classes usually only require that they have their second set of shots for class...so as long as the rest of the playdate pups are up to date on their immunizations, your pup should be okay. But double check with your vet.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Hmmmmm...:suspicious:

I'm thinkin' that the New Jersey and New York crew should take a bus trip and crash the party! ound:

And hey! We could pick up the Connecticut guys on the way! ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

sounds good to me!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Maureen you guys can crash our playdates anytime you want.


----------



## Fenway (Mar 22, 2008)

*YEE HA!*

Vet ok'd playdate as long as Beckett has had his second set of shots and I know the other dogs are up to date on theirs! So excited to put names and faces together and to meet some other havs.:whoo:


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I've been swamped at work and just saw this -- thanks, Leann. I'm not sure we can make it on the 31st, but I'll check. I hope we'll schedule more over the summer!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I would love to meet you and McGyver Boo!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Likewise, Missy -- it will be fun to see everyone (both furry and not).


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Boo I hope you guys can make it, MacGyver would have a blast.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

We've rearranged our schedule so MacGyver can make it -- yea!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

boo2352 said:


> We've rearranged our schedule so MacGyver can make it -- yea!!!


Wahooo, I am so happy you guys are going to make it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wahooo!!! that makes 8 Havs right Leeannn?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> Wahooo!!! that makes 8 Havs right Leeannn?


Yes 8 confirmed so far, I am waiting 1 more response from someone not on the forum. Oh and if Michele decides to do a weekend get away we can count 2 more.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leeann, please make sure to keep us updated when and if you decide to do another one. If it's around July or maybe early August I would love to take a trip up with future hubby and Kubrick!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

If that's not an invitation to have another one Leeann-- I don't know what is-- I'll do it next time--- We would love to meet you Lina and of course Kubrick and DH to be.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I think we may be up to 10 havs now. Wahooo :whoo:

I have sent most of you an e-mail, let me know if you did not get it.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

If it works for everyone, please plan the next one around our Cape vacation. We will be there from July 19th through the 26th. This will be our first vacation with Brady and I am really excited.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Karen I think I will mark Wed. the 23rd on my calendar at work, I can move it around as long as I have a day marked. I think a Wed or Friday work best for Missy.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yes!!! Wednesdays are great. there is a possibility that we may go away that week -- as it is one of the only times we both can get away-- but we don't know where we are going yet...so who knows. I would love to meet you Karen and Brady.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy I keep seeing these Guinea Hens popping up on the forum, you are not planning on bringing them to the playdate I hope.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Well, keep me posted. Brady and I would love to meet you guys while we are there! But, I certainly understand if you are going away.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Nope--Leeann, the Guinea Hens stay home.


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

Leeann -

Count me in - just let me know the exact date of the playdate and we'll be there. I can't wait to meet the others in person. 

Holli


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Bumping up for Trish. Hope you can come out and join in all the fun and look at all the pups you will get to meet.


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

It is definintely on the calendar to meet and greet all the Havs and their servants who love them sooooo much!! Trish


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

Karen and Brady, Suzy and I are on Cape Cod! Where are you staying? And Missy, I do seasonal rentals at my RE Office, some do allow dogs esp. small dogs.
If you are interested in a rental that allows dogs I might be able to help.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Ginny,
We will be staying in Orleans. I am so excited for our trip with Brady. You will have to help me and let me know if you know of what places are good to take him. I hope we can meet up while we are there.


----------



## ginny (Mar 29, 2008)

I am Mid Cape and Orleans is Lower Cape (or down Cape!) I am heading to Chatham on Wednesday to preview some homes-- I will ask around about dog friendly places. My understanding is that the Lower Cape is more dog friendly with some beaches allowing dogs before and after certain times. Provincetown must be the most dog accommodating town in the state so I would surely head there for a visit or two.

We will have to get together! I have a fenced yard for play or I can travel to Orleans.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

DH and I go to Ptown with the dogs and it is great. Outside dining with the dogs is allowed at most restaurants. They will even bring a bowl of water and they don't look at your strangely if you order a hamburger for your dogs.
It states "well behaved dogs" are allowed on the whale watch boats, also. They love to go to the beach when we are there.


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

Leeann/Missy:

What are the plans if the day happens to be a washout. I kind of doubt that you would want the playdate to move indoors if it's too rainy to stay out in the fenced in yard.

- Holli


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my gosh look at Zippy's new picture... Missy I have first dibs on holding Zippy..

Holli, it’s not going to rain…. Please do not let it rain. I am free Sat & Sun that weekend and if both days are a washout we will have to figure out a good re-schedule date.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Holli, I LOVE that new picture of Zippy. She is so beautiful!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I have arranged for no rain. But could use some help with the SUN DANCE. Havs can do SUN DANCES too if you want to post some pictures and videos 

Zippy sure is a cutie- pie. I guess Leeann, since it is your house you can get first hugs. I want first kisses. (Is Zip a poo eater Holli?)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Speaking of new pictures Leeann... what a great photo of Riley!! He is looking very "Bailey-ish" Have you been feeding him Bailey's Jerky? 

Have you ordered ours yet? 

Anyone else coming to the play date want to get in on an order?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you Missy, that is so sweet. I only wish he looked as good as Bailey, the picture does make his coat look so much longer when it is blowing in the wind.

I have not ordered the Jerky yet, I did let Karen know and asked how long the jerky lasts after we order them. She said at room temperature 6 months un-open and 4 weeks after you open it. 

Let me know if anyone wants any, I am going to order the end of this week.


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

I thought it was time to update Zippy's picture. The new one was taken 3 days ago.
Lina - Zippy is a He (although he's really an 'it' now).

He used to eat his poo, and we tried everything to get him to stop. We finally had success with 'Deter', made by Excel. I got it in PetSmart. I give him 2 chewable pills each morning, and while he's a picky eater, he chews these pills like they were candy. We're also quick, picking up the droppings as soon as they hit the ground, and before he has the chance to snap it up. Sometimes we're not quick enough, in which case we announce to the other, upon bringing him back into the house, that we should avoid puppy kisses for awhile.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Holli, sorry, I thought Zippy was a girl! Well he (or it ) is VERY handsome! He is lighter in places than Kubrick but the color on his ears reminds me of Kubrick.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ha ha ha, we do the same thing with Cash-Holli. Plus he gets his shnozz washed and a spritz of petzlife sprayed in his mouth...which he hates but I am not sure he makes the connection between eating poo and getting his mouth washed out.

Who knew poo eaters could be so cute.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Dont forget Missy you called first kisses from Zippy...

Dont worry girls I will have some baggies and a bucket ready so we can all be on poop patrol for each other LOL.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yuppp-- it takes having one to love one Leeann. Although, Cash doesn't really like to kiss. he's more of a cuddler. But I don't think I could resist Zippy.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL that is soooo true. Monte says he plans on giving you kisses as well.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

MacGyver only gives kisses if you're eating something he wants to taste. He'll whine at my coffee cup until I take a sip, then kiss me -- he loves coffee!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OK-- I am getting worried--how come all the threads I am involved in come round to the ewww subject? Do you think there is something wrong with me?


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Zippy looks so much like Posh and MeMe and Kubrick...those brindles I just want to eat up, but not with "poo breathe" HA! Have a great time at your get together. Again, I'm jealous and thinking I may need to move my family to one coast or another! Think they will mind?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OK coffee has been added to the list. Does anyone else have any secrets as to how I can get kisses from everyone?

Missy hon you are in very good company with that ewww subject, Cash will feel right at home LOL

Amy I really think you would looove the East Cost, just start packing, I'm sure the family will not mind one bit.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

ound:ound:


Missy said:


> OK-- I am getting worried--how come all the threads I am involved in come round to the ewww subject? Do you think there is something wrong with me?


ound:ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

All right New Englanders...it is just 16 days til the first of I hope many NE playdates. Leeann tells me that there will be 13 Havanese present. I am so excited to meet you all and your furkids.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hope you guys have great weather & a fun day!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Who in their right mind goes to walmart at 8:30 in the morning on a rainy Sat. morning... That's right it is raining AGAIN, when I got out of the shower this morning I made sure I added rain to my play date shopping list just so I could check it off and say it was done LOL. 

So I get to Walmart and head to the drink isle to grab some bottled water, soda's & tea and the alarm starts going off. The manager said everything was fine and continue to shop so I do, you can tell I never shop because I put the water in the basket instead of under it to save some room. I then head off to find all the paper goods, they are remodeling the store and everything is all over the place, the alarm is still going off and I can not find the napkins grrrrr my head is starting to hurt. After finally finding the napkins and stuff I headed for the kids isle that was the easy part so I thought, I grabbed some hula hoops and wondered where I was going to put the big balls... So I piled 2 on top of the cart and headed for check out, the alarm finally stops, unload the cart, start to re-load the cart and realize I can put the water underneath.. Great I am done so I think as I am heading out to my truck one of the balls fall out of my cart and goes bouncing through the parking lot with me chasing it. I am now realizing why I do not do the shopping in this family and wonder why I just didn't just put all this stuff on Brads list for Monday and just pick up the fun stuff myself. I will add that I had one VERY EXCITED boy when I got home and was carrying in the balls.... He wants nothing to do with the hula hoop yet but just wait till I get him outside with it and he realizes he can jump through it fun fun. 

P.S. the balls are locked in the closet so I do not have to repeat this trip due to Riley killing the balls.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

What a funny story Leeann, I can just see you chasing a ball through the rain in the Walmart parking lot-- Because of you however checking off the rain, the sun came out and hopefully will be out for our amazingly wonderful playdate...
Did someone say 13 Havanese? Let's e-mail later and make a list and divide and conquer the rest of provisions---


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy we may have to find a way to get rid of DH, he made a statement this weekend that the boys may get too rough with the smaller pups so they will need to stay up on the deck in his lap to be safe. He is trying to steal the puppies away from us…

Riley also did not think much of the hula-hoop, he will jump through it but not really enthusiastic about it. I guess he needs mom running around a course instead of standing still to have some fun. I think I may try attaching the hoop to one of my jumps, cheap tire jump LOL.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hmmmmm, maybe my DH will have to entice him to go golfing.... Brad will not be able to pry those puppies from our arms thats for sure (oh oh , hope we are not scaring you ginny, holli and judy-- we will be very gentle with the babies) I am getting so excited.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I would like to Welcome Marie & Bella to the forum, they will also be joining us at the playdate Wahoooo.

Marie I will send you all the info later.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

*Only 9 more days!!!!:whoo:

* You know you are excited when you are planning on going to the nursery for flowers and are thinking about the new bark mulch that needs to be added to the flower beds when a light bulb goes off&#8230;. My boys love when I first lay the bark mulch and I have a bugger of a time keeping them away from it, oh no we can not have a playdate full of havs just interested in bark mulch now can we? Bark mulch is scratched off my list till after the playdate.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL!! Smart thinking, Leeann!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh Leeann- make sure you rest the night before- sounds like you are going to be going on fumes by the time the playdate comes. CHARGE THE CAMERA NOW!!!

Amanda


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

We just created a potty area for the dogs that is covered with bark mulch, so I agree that you should wait!


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi All -

It's been awhile since I've been online, so I haven't been keeping up with this thread, as I should have been ... shame on me.

I thought that Zippy was the only dog in the world that liked to eat bark mulch ... picks at the food in his bowl, but chomps down bark mulch - go figure ...

I'm planning on baking and bringing brownies for dessert. Let me know if you want me to bring anything else - besides Zippy (of course).

Even though Zippy is a puppy (8 months old now), and weighs 11 1/2 lbs, he's got a bit of a Napolean complex; bigger dogs don't scare him; he reacts by barking and growling and kicking his hind legs back - STANDING BEHIND HIS MOMMY the whole time. 

What does DH stand for? If there will be a number of hubbies attending, then I could probably convince John to come as well. But right now he's thinking that this will be a big Hen Party.

I'm really looking forward to meeting everyone.

- Holli


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Holli, definately bring John. DH stands for dear husband. And a lot of DH's are coming. I am getting so excited to meet everyone.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh yes Holli, John is more than welcome to join us. You can tell him he needs to take some pictures and videos while you are busy pecking with the hens.:biggrin1:

I am also happy to inform everyone that I did not buy any mulch and have no plans of mulching until after the playdate LOL. I didnt do very well with the flowers either unfortunetly. Do any of you go to Mahoney's? I feel like they have gone down hill in the last two years, I can never find what I want with them anymore.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I want to come to this fun filled day:croc:no fun you all have all the funplay dates!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Someone needs to talk to the weather man, they are saying 50% chance of rain Sat. I hope they are wrong like usual.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Leeann, I will keep my fingers crossed for you guys and good weather!!!! '


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

*Bella can't wait to meet everyone*

Hi,

I can't wait for the NE Havanese playdate. Bella loves to play with other dogs. She isn't afraid either. She goes to dog school on Wednesday and gets to run with the big dogs. She of course needs to be in the front!!

My daughters want to come too but I keep telling them no - it's just for the dogs to have some fun!

My husband won't be able to make it. He'll be in Myrtle Beach at a golf outing. Too funny I thought DH was for designated hitter - we could bring whomever lol!

Thank you so much for including me and Bella!

Marie

p.s. Bella will be a year old in June.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I figure its a good sign they're predicting rain -- when they predict this far in advance, they're never right!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

We're all keeping our fingers crossed. Welcome Marie and Bella!!! looking forward to meeting you. I love Bella's eyes.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I sent everyone an e-mail this morning on a possable date change to Sunday if we get rained out on Sat. Let me know if this works for everyone.


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Missy,

Thanks for the welcome. This forum is great I'm just bummed it took me so long to find it!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

we're all crossing our fingers for NO RAIN!!!!! 

you are welcome Marie. You will be a Forum Addict in no time. And wait til MHS strikes!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yikes I almost forgot to post.

Looks like Sunday is a go. We lost a few having to move the day due to rain but should still have at least 7 havs poss. more and also a new forum member Rosalind (welcome) who is research getting a havanese that would like to see these guys in action.

I will check the weather again tomorrow with hopes that the rain stays away for Sunday.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

We got Bubbles girls for the June photo challenge. One thunderstorm has already rolled through, keep those fingers crossed tomorrow is still looking good.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh great Leeann, I was worried because we have yet to get any rain just 30 minutes away. I can't wait for bubbles.


----------



## Holli (Mar 31, 2008)

Leeann said:


> I didnt do very well with the flowers either unfortunetly. Do any of you go to Mahoney's? I feel like they have gone down hill in the last two years, I can never find what I want with them anymore.


We were just at Mahoney's yesterday, and I agree - their selection has gone downhill. I wonder if they are under new management.

We have been buying all of our garden supplies, perrenials and annuals at lake Street in Salem, NH. They have lots and lots of varieties and inventory. while we really like Lake Street, we were looking to replace one of the dwarf hollyhocks that got eaten last year (drat that woodchuck), and Lake Street didn't have them. Neither did Mahoney's in Winchester.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I use Lake Street, too. Nice variety, and they have pond supplies. (And no tax!)


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hope you guys have a wonderful fun, entertaining day [email protected]!

Post pics quickly!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Laurie!!!! the weather looks like it is going to be great!!! I can't wait.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hav fun tomorrow you guys and don't forget to take hoto: please.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you girls, we will have pictures and video's up asap, I am getting so excited.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

The sun is beaming and not a cloud in the sky Wahooo. See ya all soon.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It is such a nice day - maybe I will drive up to see you guys!! The 3 L's would love to play!! hehe - only kidding - they would not be able to play cause they would be so sick by the time we got there!! I hope you guys have a wonderful time!!! Hope to see lot of pics later today!!!!!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Have a great time today! I can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I hope your weather is as great up there as it is down here. Have lots of fun - we are with you in spirit. Maybe next time.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Have a great time everyone! Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

Leeann,

I think Monte and Riley both are gorgeous!! The expression on both of them are priceless! Bailey sends his high hi fives!! I hope the playdate went well. I have been soo busy, Missy sent me an email asking me if I checked the forum lately on the talk about Bailey's K9 Jerky! LOL

So, if anyone need me for something, email me privately at 
[email protected]. I will be back tonight to post the special offer for hav forum members.

Thanks so much again everyone for all the support!!



Leeann said:


> Thank you Missy, that is so sweet. I only wish he looked as good as Bailey, the picture does make his coat look so much longer when it is blowing in the wind.
> 
> I have not ordered the Jerky yet, I did let Karen know and asked how long the jerky lasts after we order them. She said at room temperature 6 months un-open and 4 weeks after you open it.
> 
> Let me know if anyone wants any, I am going to order the end of this week.


----------

